# Florida Cup/Showcase Dec 9 — what are people thinking?



## MMMM (Dec 2, 2019)

Are families excited to go or annoyed to be traveling so far, especially for teams in the showcase part versus the DA Cup competition part?  I wasn’t terribly impressed with the college coach list


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 2, 2019)

I would be annoyed if my dd already had her college deal but she has to travel to play in FL showcase because it's the right thing to do
I would be annoyed if my dd doesn't have a deal and others do, but they come anyways and take up the bulk of the minutes
I would be annoyed if my dd doesn't play many minutes
I would be annoyed if my dd just played in front of 21 D1 coaches plus 5 Pac 12 and now has to travel across the country for more scouts to see dd
I would be annoyed if my dd has no interest in college on East Coast but is made to feel guilty for not wanting to go
I would be annoyed if my bank account is low so I throw it all on the credit card and deal with it later
I would be annoyed if I my dd was on that Del Sol team from AZ.  They travel more than any team I know. 

I would be excited if my dd already made YNT camp and is looking for another call up
I would be excited if my dd wanted to play college soccer in Florida
I would be excited if I had lot's of extra cash and wanted to go to Florida for a little R & R, golf and more golf

I'm so excited, I just can't hide it


----------



## 310soccer (Dec 2, 2019)

MMMM said:


> Are families excited to go or annoyed to be traveling so far, especially for teams in the showcase part versus the DA Cup competition part?  I wasn’t terribly impressed with the college coach list


 For some age groups its exciting. With my experience you can't really go off that list because most coaches tend to sign up late to avoid getting a cramp load of emails. normally all the top schools will be there. Not annoyed at all. To be clear I'm only speak on the girls side.


----------



## 310soccer (Dec 2, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I would be annoyed if my dd already had her college deal but she has to travel to play in FL showcase because it's the right thing to do
> I would be annoyed if my dd doesn't have a deal and others do, but they come anyways and take up the bulk of the minutes
> I would be annoyed if my dd doesn't play many minutes
> I would be annoyed if my dd just played in front of 21 D1 coaches plus 5 Pac 12 and now has to travel across the country for more scouts to see dd
> ...


Good you switched to ECNL! Seems like its working out for you.


----------



## 310soccer (Dec 2, 2019)

Any thoughts on the 05 age groupings? Seems like its pretty even across the board.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 2, 2019)

310soccer said:


> Good you switched to ECNL! Seems like its working out for you.


ECNL is a great league for my dd for the college deal.  No way she has any chance to make the National Team in the future especially with all the top 04s and 05s out there in all the YNT ID Pool Camps.  I do wish you all the best to make the National Team some day.  If you don't try then you can't make it.  I would love to hear about a DPL Player making it to the National Team some day.  Now that would make that league big time.


----------



## Desert Hound (Dec 2, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I would be annoyed if I my dd was on that Del Sol team from AZ. They travel more than any team I know.


Right around the corner from del Sol is the Royals. They actually travel more than del Sol. Royals seem to like going out to So Cal for single games. del Sol usually gets a Sat and Sun game. 

On the bright side however is almost all the travel (bus, flights, hotel) costs are covered. Parents pay for meals. There is the occasional weekend were parents travel and so pay all hotel, gas.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 2, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> Right around the corner from del Sol is the Royals. They actually travel more than del Sol. Royals seem to like going out to So Cal for single games. del Sol usually gets a Sat and Sun game.
> 
> On the bright side however is almost all the travel (bus, flights, hotel) costs are covered. Parents pay for meals. There is the occasional weekend were parents travel and so pay all hotel, gas.


That's cool and I'm sure it's fun for most of the girls to travel on a bus or airplane to play road games at 13 and 14 or they would complain. Like I said before, I would be super excited if my kid had a legit shot at making the National Team.  Pie in the ski or as one rich dad told me, "That's a pipe dream."  We see how hard it is and maybe one kid from the 04s' will make it from the whole United States.  AS, AT, JH JS are the front runners.  The great Pro OM is already pro and well on her way to at least one cap.  She's a lock to make it.  Keep in mind all the talented girls in this huge country of ours will be looking to get a roster spot: 05s, 06s, 07s and then you still got all the 90s, 91s, 92s, 93s, 94s, 95s, 96s, 97s, 98s, 99ers' 2000, 01, 02, 03. Basically, "fat chance."  Good luck to all who are still going for the National team.  Who am I to question a little girls dream of playing for her country one day


----------



## Soccer4evr (Dec 2, 2019)

Annoyed by US Soccer's chosen dates for the showcase. Always scheduled a few days before high school finals.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 2, 2019)

My kid is excited! 

I think we could do without the winter showcase. Spring and Summer seem enough. I don’t like that it’s Mon-Thurs and just before finals. Wrapping around a weekend would mean less school missed. 
I noticed college coach registration missing some Pac-12’s. Maybe NCAA tourney, head coach changes, etc impacting this one? Or maybe they just register last minute.


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I would be annoyed if my dd already had her college deal but she has to travel to play in FL showcase because it's the right thing to do
> I would be annoyed if my dd doesn't have a deal and others do, but they come anyways and take up the bulk of the minutes
> I would be annoyed if my dd doesn't play many minutes
> I would be annoyed if my dd just played in front of 21 D1 coaches plus 5 Pac 12 and now has to travel across the country for more scouts to see dd
> ...


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 2, 2019)

Soccer4evr said:


> Annoyed by US Soccer's chosen dates for the showcase. Always scheduled a few days before high school finals.


Especially since the boys showcase has always been scheduled earlier.  Wouldn't it be great if they could flip the dates every year.


----------



## gotothebushes (Dec 2, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> My kid is excited!
> 
> I think we could do without the winter showcase. Spring and Summer seem enough. I don’t like that it’s Mon-Thurs and just before finals. Wrapping around a weekend would mean less school missed.
> I noticed college coach registration missing some Pac-12’s. Maybe NCAA tourney, head coach changes, etc impacting this one? Or maybe they just register last minute.


They normally register last minute. Sometimes they don't register. Last year  Winter Showcase a couple of Pac-12 schools didn't register but they were there.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Dec 9, 2019)

My dd attend this event during her Junior and Senior years.  It had no affect on her grades and she had a lot of fun.  Junior year is the key year since everyone on the team that was a Senior was already committed during her Senior year (that trip was more a fun trip with all of her best friends). Attending was more about helping the Juniors show well.   I went myself during her Junior and ended up passing out brochures.  We ended up with over 150 schools attending with over 80 at the second game and we were more a middle of the pack team.  I walked over to watch Real play and they had over 110 coaches at that game.   The amount of coaches attending was insane and many of them did not sign up on the attendee list.   I am sure that National ECNL events get the same amount of attention.  There are so many more colleges in the East and they seem to love California girls.   If you include UCSD there are only 25 D1 programs in California which leaves around 310 D1 programs in other states.  The stats are similar for D2 and D3,


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 11, 2019)

Siesta Keys Oyster Bar.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 12, 2019)

Firstly, the SoCal kiddos are killing it in Florida.  Lots and lots of goals.  I saw one team from SoCal have two girls on the same team with hat tricks. Amazing goals being scored.  12-0, 8-1, 9-0, 7-1 to name a few.  Earthquakes are so good their goats all play up.  Last place Albion took a team down 6-0.  Very impressive.  The DA offensive development program is really working.  Keep up the lopsided scoring.  Lastly, I had this thought. Instead of flying across the country to destroy teams, why not have the SoCal DA teams play the ECNL teams in Socal to save everyone time and money?  I bet the Socal ECNL teams will give the SoCal DA Teams a better challenge than a team from some place I've never heard of.


----------



## outside! (Dec 12, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Siesta Keys Oyster Bar.


With that fresh "Deep Water Horizon" taste. Mmmmm.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Dec 13, 2019)

outside! said:


> With that fresh "Deep Water Horizon" taste. Mmmmm.


Dam, your salty.


----------



## surfertwins (Dec 14, 2019)

San Diego Surf had a great week, 11-0-1 with all 4 teams advancing to quarters of the Cup in North Carolina.


----------



## Hank Walker (Dec 18, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Firstly, the SoCal kiddos are killing it in Florida.  Lots and lots of goals.  I saw one team from SoCal have two girls on the same team with hat tricks. Amazing goals being scored.  12-0, 8-1, 9-0, 7-1 to name a few.  Earthquakes are so good their goats all play up.  Last place Albion took a team down 6-0.  Very impressive.  The DA offensive development program is really working.  Keep up the lopsided scoring.  Lastly, I had this thought. Instead of flying across the country to destroy teams, why not have the SoCal DA teams play the ECNL teams in Socal to save everyone time and money?  I bet the Socal ECNL teams will give the SoCal DA Teams a better challenge than a team from some place I've never heard of.


This is very accurate and an indictment of the DA model. A ridiculous lack of parity between DA teams from different regions makes it a joke. Traveling that far to play a team 4 or 5 goals worse than you makes zero sense. California should be smart and drop all DA and ECNL teams and have their own superleague.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 18, 2019)

Hank Walker said:


> This is very accurate and an indictment of the DA model. A ridiculous lack of parity between DA teams from different regions makes it a joke. Traveling that far to play a team 4 or 5 goals worse than you makes zero sense. California should be smart and drop all DA and ECNL teams and have their own superleague.


Many of the margins of victory changed after day 1.....not something you can anticipate or change.  You see the same thing in every league around the world, including Champions League.


----------



## GeekKid (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## GeekKid (Dec 19, 2019)

Not an expert on ECNL or Girls High School but I believe the statement about NE, NW and Ohio Valley are correct.  This table shows the top 8 teams in the Champions League so the comparison to my earlier posted table would be more of apples to apples.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 19, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> View attachment 6040
> Not an expert on ECNL or Girls High School but I believe the statement about NE, NW and Ohio Valley are correct.  This table shows the top 8 teams in the Champions League so the comparison to my earlier posted table would be more of apples to apples.


yet another epic matchup between our DD’s team!  Congrats on advancing!


----------



## GeekKid (Dec 19, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> yet another epic matchup between our DD’s team!  Congrats on advancing!


I wasn't there but my wife put it on Facebook Live so I was able to watch the demise of my DDs team in the last 15 minutes!  Clutch goals by your DD at the end.  There are always lessons learned by wins, losses and even ties.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 19, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> I wasn't there but my wife put it on Facebook Live so I was able to watch the demise of my DDs team in the last 15 minutes!  Clutch goals by your DD at the end.  There are always lessons learned by wins, losses and even ties.


Was definitely a tale of 2 halves by 2 teams with never say die attitudes.


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 10, 2020)

Hank Walker said:


> This is very accurate and an indictment of the DA model. A ridiculous lack of parity between DA teams from different regions makes it a joke. Traveling that far to play a team 4 or 5 goals worse than you makes zero sense. California should be smart and drop all DA and ECNL teams and have their own superleague.


I think that's ^ a super philosophy Hank ... That way they could all go through the whole year without ever having to face Solar SC, FC Dallas or Real CO ...


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 10, 2020)

All the politics, travel costs and impact on school aside, my daughter was tapped to guest play in the tournament and made the most of the opportunity. Scored and had an assist.  Numerous high profile colleges watching. We’d go again. But then again, we’re totally new to the club soccer world...


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 10, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> All the politics, travel costs and impact on school aside, my daughter was tapped to guest play in the tournament and made the most of the opportunity. Scored and had an assist.  Numerous high profile colleges watching. We’d go again. But then again, we’re totally new to the club soccer world...


Congrats to your DD!  Those are the stories we love to hear regardless of the league.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 10, 2020)

It was fun to watch some great games under some amazing Florida skies!  
Question: do coaches approach players/parents then and there? Or hold back and talk later?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 10, 2020)

W


Giesbock said:


> It was fun to watch some great games under some amazing Florida skies!
> Question: do coaches approach players/parents then and there? Or hold back and talk later?


What age group?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 10, 2020)

No conversations at all about recruiting until after June 15th after Sophomore year with the new rule.  Usually conversations are not had on the sidelines except for a hello, how’s your weekend going.


----------



## GeekKid (Jan 11, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> I think that's ^ a super philosophy Hank ... That way they could all go through the whole year without ever having to face Solar SC, FC Dallas or Real CO ...


...and Tophat.  Gotta give some love for Tophat as well, great club.


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 11, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> ...and Tophat.  Gotta give some love for Tophat as well, great club.


Absolutely agreed Kid!


----------



## outside! (Jan 13, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> I think that's ^ a super philosophy Hank ... That way they could all go through the whole year without ever having to face Solar SC, FC Dallas or Real CO ...


They are all great clubs, but they are no better than the best in SoCal. Traveling out of state for league games (and tournaments for freshman and younger) is just a way for clubs to siphon money from parents. A SoCal super-league of 8 to 10 teams (NOT clubs) per age group would be as competitive as any league in the country (and for girls, any league in the world) and would be just as good for college exposure/preparation as GDA/DA and ECNL. It would also be much more environmentally responsible.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 13, 2020)

outside! said:


> They are all great clubs, but they are no better than the best in SoCal. Traveling out of state for league games (and tournaments for freshman and younger) is just a way for clubs to siphon money from parents. A SoCal super-league of 8 to 10 teams (NOT clubs) per age group would be as competitive as any league in the country (and for girls, any league in the world) and would be just as good for college exposure/preparation as GDA/DA and ECNL. It would also be much more environmentally responsible.


While I do agree that the top teams in Socal are good, they're pretty much the same thing.  Smash mouth, kick long and out physical their opponents.  While I also agree that traveling to Utah, Texas, Washing for a pair of weekend games are ridiculous, I think it makes Kids better to play against different competition and kids get to see parts of the country they may not have.  That being said, if you took the top 10 teams in socal and played against the top teams in Norcal (I can't think of 10 GREAT clubs in Norcal that could match), I think you'd have a pretty damn good league, less expensive, and competitive.  It'll never happen but always good to think of the what ifs....


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 13, 2020)

And to make this a more interesting topic, who would be your top 10 north and south teams

in no particular order

1) Surf
2) Beach
3) Real
4) Blues
5) LAFC Slammers
6) Eagles
7) Arsenal
8) Strikers
9) Slammers FC
10) Legends

1) Thorns
2) Mustang
3) MVLA
4) Earthquakes
5) Davis
6) Lamorinda
7) Elk Grove
8) San Juan
9) Placer
10) Rage


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 14, 2020)

outside! said:


> They are all great clubs, but they are no better than the best in SoCal. Traveling out of state for league games (and tournaments for freshman and younger) is just a way for clubs to siphon money from parents. A SoCal super-league of 8 to 10 teams (NOT clubs) per age group would be as competitive as any league in the country (and for girls, any league in the world) and would be just as good for college exposure/preparation as GDA/DA and ECNL. It would also be much more environmentally responsible.


Hmmm ... The DA Championships last year and the DA Cup results to this point might suggest otherwise, but we can agree to disagree there.  No doubt that there isn't an abundance of talent, mostly due to sheer numbers in SoCal, and a local league there (horse was beaten dead a decade ago) would clearly be as talent rich as most any in the nation.  

Really just having a tough time getting passed your, _"Traveling out of state for league games is just a way for clubs to siphon money from parents"_ ... Tough to figure how are the clubs themselves are making more money from parents that are traveling like the DA than they are from those parents with kids on team not traveling with the same frequency?  They all pay the same club dues don't they?  And if there is a discrepancy it's much more typical for the lower level folks to pay more than the DA folks isn't it?


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 14, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Hmmm ... The DA Championships last year and the DA Cup results to this point might suggest otherwise, but we can agree to disagree there.  No doubt that there isn't an abundance of talent, mostly due to sheer numbers in SoCal, and a local league there (horse was beaten dead a decade ago) would clearly be as talent rich as most any in the nation.
> 
> Really just having a tough time getting passed your, _"Traveling out of state for league games is just a way for clubs to siphon money from parents"_ ... Tough to figure how are the clubs themselves are making more money from parents that are traveling like the DA than they are from those parents with kids on team not traveling with the same frequency?  They all pay the same club dues don't they?  And if there is a discrepancy it's much more typical for the lower level folks to pay more than the DA folks isn't it?


I once did the math for one of the showcases for GDA.  Our kids pay 1500 for 4 days, room and board, and vans (no food).  Just out of curiosity, I checked flights, hotel, van and for the same time staying there.  it would have been roughly 600 bucks per player.  I know there's a registration fee and they have to pay for a 100 coaches to attend (which i think is BS) and their food.  AS much as some of these coaches make, it's robbery to pay for them.   split the cost of the reg and coaches and it's still about 900 bucks per player (traveling with 18 kids).  

I addressed this with our travel coordinator and she really didn't have much other to say that this is what the coaches wanted.  The kids went to 3 showcases that year so from just ONE team, they made 37.8k.  Again, I don't have all the details for what went where, but I added everything that was given to us as "costs".  There's a reason why soccer is a billion dollar industry and DOC's are buying fat houses in affluent areas.  It's not all about the kids, sometimes.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 14, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> I once did the math for one of the showcases for GDA.  Our kids pay 1500 for 4 days, room and board, and vans (no food).  Just out of curiosity, I checked flights, hotel, van and for the same time staying there.  it would have been roughly 600 bucks per player.  I know there's a registration fee and they have to pay for a 100 coaches to attend (which i think is BS) and their food.  AS much as some of these coaches make, it's robbery to pay for them.   split the cost of the reg and coaches and it's still about 900 bucks per player (traveling with 18 kids).
> 
> I addressed this with our travel coordinator and she really didn't have much other to say that this is what the coaches wanted.  The kids went to 3 showcases that year so from just ONE team, they made 37.8k.  Again, I don't have all the details for what went where, but I added everything that was given to us as "costs".  There's a reason why soccer is a billion dollar industry and DOC's are buying fat houses in affluent areas.  It's not all about the kids, sometimes.


There are no registration fees paid by the club for any DA showcases. 
At my dd’s club, we pay only the actual cost of flight, hotel, van/bus rental, gas and food. Nothing is marked up and our club itemizes and publishes all costs for each trip.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jan 15, 2020)

You are in a rare situation.  Most travel follows the models described above where the cost given to parents is a lump sum that doesn’t seem to add up.


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 15, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> There are no registration fees paid by the club for any DA showcases.
> At my dd’s club, we pay only the actual cost of flight, hotel, van/bus rental, gas and food. Nothing is marked up and our club itemizes and publishes all costs for each trip.


Thanks fan2 --

This is the case for my kids as well, and all other DA/ECNL clubs I have knowledge of ... Guessing poor Jones's is anomalous.  

And again, the club/team itself isn't taking in revenue for these (general travel costs) services.  While they are certainly significant, we view these costs as an investment towards our kid's life goals.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 15, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> There are no registration fees paid by the club for any DA showcases.
> At my dd’s club, we pay only the actual cost of flight, hotel, van/bus rental, gas and food. Nothing is marked up and our club itemizes and publishes all costs for each trip.


Same.....we do pay a lump sum, but the budget is accessible should you want to see it.


----------



## VegasParent (Jan 15, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> There are no registration fees paid by the club for any DA showcases.
> At my dd’s club, we pay only the actual cost of flight, hotel, van/bus rental, gas and food. Nothing is marked up and our club itemizes and publishes all costs for each trip.


Our club is the same. We get a breakdown of all expenses when the team travels so we know what we are paying for.


----------



## outside! (Jan 15, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Hmmm ... The DA Championships last year and the DA Cup results to this point might suggest otherwise, but we can agree to disagree there.  No doubt that there isn't an abundance of talent, mostly due to sheer numbers in SoCal, and a local league there (horse was beaten dead a decade ago) would clearly be as talent rich as most any in the nation.
> 
> Really just having a tough time getting passed your, _"Traveling out of state for league games is just a way for clubs to siphon money from parents"_ ... Tough to figure how are the clubs themselves are making more money from parents that are traveling like the DA than they are from those parents with kids on team not traveling with the same frequency?  They all pay the same club dues don't they?  And if there is a discrepancy it's much more typical for the lower level folks to pay more than the DA folks isn't it?


GDA has 13 clubs in SoCal. ECNL has 7 clubs. That means there are 20 teams per age group in SoCal. I said a league that consisted of 8-10 teams, so this would tend to concentrate higher end players and make this league as competitive or more competitive than any league in the country/world. I also said teams NOT clubs. If each team had to earn their spot, good coaches would be rewarded and clubs would not have a monopoly on the best players. Clubs would then be encouraged to invest in good coaching. Yes, there would still be recruiting versus development issues, but I cannot think of any way around that for elite teams.

I guess you are right about the club/money issue, except for the fact that the coaches most certainly enjoy having their travel and meals paid for by the parents.

SoCal has the population, climate and facilities to produce world class soccer teams. We don't really need to travel for that, especially for league games. Under my proposed system, the SoCal championship team could compete with any team in the country.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> GDA has 13 clubs in SoCal. ECNL has 7 clubs. That means there are 20 teams per age group in SoCal. I said a league that consisted of 8-10 teams, so this would tend to concentrate higher end players and make this league as competitive or more competitive than any league in the country/world. I also said teams NOT clubs. If each team had to earn their spot, good coaches would be rewarded and clubs would not have a monopoly on the best players. Clubs would then be encouraged to invest in good coaching. Yes, there would still be recruiting versus development issues, but I cannot think of any way around that for elite teams.
> 
> I guess you are right about the club/money issue, except for the fact that the coaches most certainly enjoy having their travel and meals paid for by the parents.
> 
> SoCal has the population, climate and facilities to produce world class soccer teams. We don't really need to travel for that, especially for league games. Under my proposed system, the SoCal championship team could compete with any team in the country.


Agree with most of your talking points.....couple of small disagrees....GDA has 11 clubs in SoCal (14 in SW), ECNL has 9 (12 in SW)....still works out to 20 ......coaches meals and travel, never had an issue with this....its only the DOCs and coaches with 3 or more teams that make big money to not have most of gone after travel, fuel,food....my buddy's kid coaches at a large club in SD and I don't think there's much being made by most of the rest....never minded SO LONG AS the coach was hard working like CB.....im ok with the money side of things so long as fees don't get into the 3s 4s and even 5s!!!!!


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 15, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Thanks fan2 --
> 
> This is the case for my kids as well, and all other DA/ECNL clubs I have knowledge of ... Guessing poor Jones's is anomalous.
> 
> And again, the club/team itself isn't taking in revenue for these (general travel costs) services.  While they are certainly significant, we view these costs as an investment towards our kid's life goals.


While all of us would LOVE for our kids to get scholarships, it's not always a for sure thing.  You say you see it as an investment towards your kids life goals, for our family, it really put a dent in our pockets and hindered what we could do as a family.  So a lot of times our vacation WAS The damn showcase.

Experts say that you should not look at your child's experience as an investment but another step in the growing process.  Why?  cause our kids may never get recruited or that coveted scholarship that is so nice to talk about at house parties.    You don't need to make snide/condesending comments about what I wrote.  That was our experience-i have no reason to bullshit.  

Look up non profits and how much they make annually and how much assets they have.  It 's shocking how much clubs are making.   

Surf: 2.4 million, 438k assets 
Arsenal: 2.7 million, 260k assets
Socal Blues: 1.8 million, 400k assets

Mustang: 3million, 4 million in assets
Rage: 1.8 million, 1.7 assets
De Anza Force: 2.9 Million, 1.5 assets

this is what each club makes a year and a lot of these clubs have multiple 501C3's so that it doesn't look as much.  My whole take on this was that GDA/ECNL programs are expensive and those who don't think so should have a reality check.  I'm glad you and many of your programs are transparent  with regards to an itemized budget.  Ours wasn't as transparent and parents (minus us and a few other) didn't mind writing a blank check.  There were some of us "poor" families that asked, but kind of got the run around.  OUR BAD


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 15, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> While all of us would LOVE for our kids to get scholarships, it's not always a for sure thing.  You say you see it as an investment towards your kids life goals, for our family, it really put a dent in our pockets and hindered what we could do as a family.  So a lot of times our vacation WAS The damn showcase.
> 
> Experts say that you should not look at your child's experience as an investment but another step in the growing process.  Why?  cause our kids may never get recruited or that coveted scholarship that is so nice to talk about at house parties.    You don't need to make snide/condesending comments about what I wrote.  That was our experience-i have no reason to bullshit.
> 
> ...


What is their expense ratio?   Field costs, Coach Pay Roll, etc?

ive served on a Club Finance committee and you would be surprised how quickly the expenses escalate.  Field costs are ridiculous these days.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 15, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> What is their expense ratio?   Field costs, Coach Pay Roll, etc?
> 
> ive served on a Club Finance committee and you would be surprised how quickly the expenses escalate.  Field costs are ridiculous these days.


we were told that the registration fees (again this was first year of GDA os don't get your undies in a bunch) for showcases covered field, officials, and admin fees.  it was about 800-900 per team.  Im sure every ECNL/GDA team/club runs things differently and some are more transparent than others.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 15, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> we were told that the registration fees (again this was first year of GDA os don't get your undies in a bunch) for showcases covered field, officials, and admin fees.  it was about 800-900 per team.  Im sure every ECNL/GDA team/club runs things differently and some are more transparent than others.


DA charges clubs $50 per player per year. So yes, that would be about 800-900 per team.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 15, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> we were told that the registration fees (again this was first year of GDA os don't get your undies in a bunch) for showcases covered field, officials, and admin fees.  it was about 800-900 per team.  Im sure every ECNL/GDA team/club runs things differently and some are more transparent than others.


No bunching...just sharing experiences.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 15, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> DA charges clubs $50 per player per year. So yes, that would be about 800-900 per team.


the 800-900 was per showcase/tourney or that's what we were told.  The regular club registration for  DA clubs in our area was about 4k per year.  This was player registration only not including traveling, field rental, tournament and showcase fees.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 15, 2020)

DA only charges clubs a registration fee of $50 per player per year.  Not per showcase. There are no additional fees for refs, fields, etc charged by DA for DA games, playoffs or showcases. If your club told you otherwise that is not honest. In this way, DA teams cost the club less than other teams in some areas because they are not paying ref fees, league registration fees and tournament entry fees. 

Your club will have additional expenses for training fields, coach travel, coach salary, etc and they decide what to charge parents for their own expenses independently of DA.


----------



## Chris Knight (Jan 16, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> While all of us would LOVE for our kids to get scholarships, it's not always a for sure thing.  You say you see it as an investment towards your kids life goals, for our family, it really put a dent in our pockets and hindered what we could do as a family.  So a lot of times our vacation WAS The damn showcase.
> 
> Experts say that you should not look at your child's experience as an investment but another step in the growing process.  Why?  cause our kids may never get recruited or that coveted scholarship that is so nice to talk about at house parties.    You don't need to make snide/condesending comments about what I wrote.  That was our experience-i have no reason to bullshit.
> 
> ...


Agreed Jones that a scholarship isn't a sure thing and we share the same affliction when it comes to showcases being our family vacation ... Have recently decided to send 'em solo to save the $ for more worthwhile trips ourselves.  

It seems I've come across as a snide BSer, so would like to clarify that I too have no reason to BS.  The reality is, the majority of kids still playing at the U16+ ECNL/DA level will have a scholarship offer in some form or fashion if they so choose ... Just too many of them to go around.  That said, I can see a bunch of Susie Californias ruling out anything east of Palm Springs which would hinder those opportunities. 

Sure ... These clubs make $ ... Youth soccer is a business ... etc, etc ... But to get back my original point -- The clubs themselves aren't making any more $ from ECNL/DA parents than they are from those with kids playing at a lower level are they?


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 16, 2020)

Chris Knight said:


> Agreed Jones that a scholarship isn't a sure thing and we share the same affliction when it comes to showcases being our family vacation ... Have recently decided to send 'em solo to save the $ for more worthwhile trips ourselves.
> 
> It seems I've come across as a snide BSer, so would like to clarify that I too have no reason to BS.  The reality is, the majority of kids still playing at the U16+ ECNL/DA level will have a scholarship offer in some form or fashion if they so choose ... Just too many of them to go around.  That said, I can see a bunch of Susie Californias ruling out anything east of Palm Springs which would hinder those opportunities.
> 
> Sure ... These clubs make $ ... Youth soccer is a business ... etc, etc ... But to get back my original point -- The clubs themselves aren't making any more $ from ECNL/DA parents than they are from those with kids playing at a lower level are they?


that's a good question and I don't know is probably my final answer. lol. I would hope that things are legit and every penny is accounted for but as someone that's traveled with kids on sporting events for other sports can say that it doesn't cost that much to travel.  Again, it could be that our club stays at swanky places, eats and she-she restaurants, etc.  I really don't know.


----------



## 310soccer (Jan 23, 2020)

Quick question- How often are games updated on the USDA website? I see San Diego Surf and Solar for the 05's have not updated their results from back in the first half of the season. Is that the Clubs responsibility or the Referee?


----------



## gotothebushes (Jan 23, 2020)

Hmmm! Very interesting question. I believe it's the referee's responsibility to report the score of any home game and not the club. Both those games were indeed home games and should have been reported by San Diego Surf and Solar. Maybe its a little gamesmanship going on. Either way Thorns won 1-0. not sure what the Solar vs FC Dallas was. Hope this answered your question.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Feb 10, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Hmmm! Very interesting question. I believe it's the referee's responsibility to report the score of any home game and not the club. Both those games were indeed home games and should have been reported by San Diego Surf and Solar. Maybe its a little gamesmanship going on. Either way Thorns won 1-0. not sure what the Solar vs FC Dallas was. Hope this answered your question.


Yes, in previous years for DA it was the referee's responsibility to report scores. I can't imagine that has changed.


----------

